# Fell off a bridge into a river



## colmac2000 (22 Apr 2015)

Oh yes.

Was riding my 29er at the weekend along the edge of a field and turned onto a narrow wooden bridge to cross a river and...didn't. Somehow ended up plunging into the river, bike and all. Was actually pretty luck to come away with only slight bruising and a dented ego. 

I can confirm that the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact is indeed waterproof, as is the Garmin Edge Touring Plus.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (22 Apr 2015)

Is the bike OK?


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2015)

Glad you are OK.
Just out of curiosity, seeing you are OK and all, did you get the bike out too? or is it swimming in the murky depths of the Trent or somewhere.


----------



## colmac2000 (22 Apr 2015)

No, the bike was fine...if a bit muddy. Went back home, trailing mud and pond weed, hosed down the bike and myself and went out again.


----------



## colmac2000 (22 Apr 2015)

I'm a little unconvinced on the 29er thing though...I had a 26" MTB before that I was never comfortable on and the 29er is a more comfortable bike and goes really well but I have felt more close to falling off much more often than I did with the 26"...


----------



## Panter (22 Apr 2015)

I've nearly done it a few times, but managed to avoid it so far.
Only thing I would add is to please consider getting yourself a waterproof action cam, so that we can laugh at you offer sympathy next time


----------



## Slioch (22 Apr 2015)

29er's are the work of the Devil. If you had been on 26 or, at a stretch, 27.5 it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2015)

Only the gyroscopic effects of the 29er wheels stopped you going in sooner and then the volume of air in the tyres kept the bike up. A 26er would have plunged you in quicker than you could think oh shoot and then disappeared into the murky depths.


----------



## colmac2000 (22 Apr 2015)

Slioch said:


> 29er's are the work of the Devil. If you had been on 26 or, at a stretch, 27.5 it wouldn't have happened.



I suspect you might be right...I only bought it fairly recently though and I probably need to give it a bit longer....actually, I bought it on the 11th of October last year (just checked) so that's over 6 months...hmmm


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 Apr 2015)

Bugger! I hope you're okay.
I love my 29er but on tight turns I've found myself almost off on quite a few occasions. I forget I have bigger wheels


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Apr 2015)

Well done that man! People don't ride bicycles into rivers nearly often enough for my liking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2015)




----------



## e-rider (22 Apr 2015)

colmac2000 said:


> I'm a little unconvinced on the 29er thing though...I had a 26" MTB before that I was never comfortable on and the 29er is a more comfortable bike and goes really well but I have felt more close to falling off much more often than I did with the 26"...


try 27.5 then, 29ers are best for lanky people


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Apr 2015)

Comedy gold


----------



## surfdude (23 Apr 2015)

i did that on a road bike . went across a bridge made out of granite and the front wheel slipped into a gap between the stones and tipped me off the bridge into a stinking bog . it was a soft landing but still popped my shoulder out . bit sore for a while .


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Apr 2015)

surfdude said:


> i did that on a road bike . went across a bridge made out of granite and the front wheel slipped into a gap between the stones and tipped me off the bridge into a stinking bog . it was a soft landing but still popped my shoulder out . bit sore for a while .


Was the bike OK?


----------



## surfdude (24 Apr 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Was the bike OK?


yes as it landed on me


----------



## sidevalve (25 Apr 2015)

Buy a helmet with an aqualung fitted - you can't be too careful.


----------



## Andy_R (25 Apr 2015)

sidevalve said:


> Buy a helmet with an aqualung fitted - you can't be too careful.


Phew, you'll be lucky to get an aqualung these days, ever since second stage regulators were inented in the 60's


----------

